# Trolling on the Florida Fisherman ll



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Trolling on the Florida Fisherman ll
Florida is known as the Fishing Capital of the world and for very good reasons. Florida's 7,700+ lakes, 10,550 miles of rivers and 2,276 miles of shoreline are teeming with fish. In the Sunshine State there is most always a place to wet a line. And 'wet a line' we do... According to a recent 'VISIT FLORIDA' study anglers spent 46.3 million days fishing in Florida. Tourists from all over the world spent 4.8 million days fishing in the Sunshine State.*
Many who do not own their own boats enjoy excellent fishing on the many headboats that fish offshore Florida waters. Fourth generation owner/operator, Captain Dylan Hubbard, of Hubbard's Marina is ever so proud of his heritage. Captain Dylan's Granddad, Captain Wilson Hubbard, ran his first headboat in 1954. The catches were outstanding.

In the late fifties Captain Wilson introduced the art of trolling on a headboat. The prices were a 'little' different way back when:

Today Captain Dylan is every bit as serious about fishing as Captain Wilson Hubbard ever was. He is always there to see us off and wish us well:

The catches are very good:

What about Captain Wilson's, 'art of trolling'? Is trolling on a headboat still going strong?*
Join us as we take a look with on the water pictures & video:















Catch the action packed video of Trolling on the Florida Fisherman ll







Over 46 million days a year spent fishing the waters of the Fishing Capital of the World, and for very good reason!

Bob Harbison
Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bob, 
It says the video isn’t found?


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQM33A4IJk4[url]
[MEDIA=youtube]TQM33A4IJk4[/MEDIA]


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

VIDEO: Thanks for calling that to my attention. Must have copied the link incorrectly. Try it now.


----------

